# Advice for a bitter man



## 2nice2kind (Sep 13, 2021)

Good afternoon, 

my wife started having an emotional affair so it led to arguments and eventually I moved out of the home. We were married 7 years and have 3 kids together. In that time she’s told me it had stopped but time after time after time I’ve found out it hasn’t. I’ve spent the last 3 years being a detective and embarrassing enough even been looking in bins for clues and things, it’s led to my mental health plummeting.

anyway cut a very long story short it’s time I let it just go, if she wants to be with someone else then I can’t change that. The lies she’s told to my face are so disrespectful. I will never go back to her.

however what I’m asking is, how do we get over betrayal? I have this horrible jelous and bitterness that lives In me daily about all this and I want to just be free from it all. She’s a beautiful looking woman and every time I see her I get this inner jealously rage that I wasn’t enough for her and the bitterness kills me.
How do u guys cope with this? Can you help me?


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Do you think she is better looking than you? We're you punching above your weight in the looks department? Many a nice guy has fallen into this trap. 

I'll let you into a little secret, you weren't punching above your weight, but if you think you were, you probably acted like you thought you were. 

You need to believe that she's the one losing out, you have integrity, you're better than her. Until you believe that, you won't move on and the bitterness will remain.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Individual counselling can help with that.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

You get on your passion and work at excelling in it. When you do that you'll realize that she was never the source of fulfillment you thought she was.


----------



## 2nice2kind (Sep 13, 2021)

I have thrown myself into work to get through the worst, I was at a very low point in my life a few years ago but I’ve got through that.

yes I was certainly punching

it’s just the bitterness I feel that I can’t get rid of and it keeps me awake at night and haunts my thoughts most days even now 3 years on.
I’m approaching 40 now too and I’ll never meet anyone like she was at the start. I’ve accepted that. Even if I never meet anyone again I’m fine with that but I don’t want to feel bitter forever


----------



## 2nice2kind (Sep 13, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> Individual counselling can help with that.


 That’s at a cost I really can’t afford. I’m just about managing finiancially without that which is sad


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

2nice2kind said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> my wife started having an emotional affair so it led to arguments and eventually I moved out of the home. We were married 7 years and have 3 kids together. In that time she’s told me it had stopped but time after time after time I’ve found out it hasn’t. I’ve spent the last 3 years being a detective and embarrassing enough even been looking in bins for clues and things, it’s led to my mental health plummeting.
> 
> ...


Are you positive this was only an emotional affair? They've never had the ability to be near each other?

I don't think you will ever get over the betrayal. It will always be there, it can't be undone. You can choose to move beyond it, but you don't seem to doing very well with that. Why are you staying married?


----------



## Pip’sJourney (Mar 17, 2021)

2nice2kind said:


> That’s at a cost I really can’t afford. I’m just about managing finiancially without that which is sad


Perhaps you could buy a journal and write all of your feelings down in it. The mere fact of writing is therapeutic. For me, getting it out of my head is key. Remember, the affair was on her... her emotional issue. You deserve love and some one who will love you respectfully. Betrayal is something that will stay for a long time.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

2nice2kind said:


> I have thrown myself into work to get through the worst, I was at a very low point in my life a few years ago but I’ve got through that.
> 
> yes I was certainly punching
> 
> ...


I didn't say your work. I said your passion. What is it you love to do? Do more of it, and do it to excel. Music? Photography? Art? Design? Woodworking? Something that you legitimately have a passion for whether it's paying your bills or not.

See, part of that sense of betrayal is likely because you derived too much of your self worth from her. That's a fatal mistake many make in their relationships.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Dig into some of Rich Cooper's stuff on youtube. He's all about making yourself better. If you're not even 40 then it's way too early to be saying you'll never meet another one like her. Let's be honest, if she was cheating then I'd hope that you never do meet one like her!!!!!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

2nice2kind said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> my wife started having an emotional affair so it led to arguments and eventually I moved out of the home. We were married 7 years and have 3 kids together. In that time she’s told me it had stopped but time after time after time I’ve found out it hasn’t. I’ve spent the last 3 years being a detective and embarrassing enough even been looking in bins for clues and things, it’s led to my mental health plummeting.
> 
> ...


How much of this is misdirected anger at yourself for pursing a cheater for 3 years? She is like poison that taste good. So what if when it's in your mouth you like the taste if in the end it makes you sick? You need to get mad at yourself for giving her so much power over your life, just because she is beautiful.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

2nice2kind said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> my wife started having an emotional affair so it led to arguments and eventually I moved out of the home. We were married 7 years and have 3 kids together. In that time she’s told me it had stopped but time after time after time I’ve found out it hasn’t. I’ve spent the last 3 years being a detective and embarrassing enough even been looking in bins for clues and things, it’s led to my mental health plummeting.
> 
> ...


Time will help. However, the best thing to do is stat building a future that you are happy with. The happier you are with your life, the less important that old relationship will become. And the sour taste of betrayal can even become sweet when you realize you’re a helluva lot better off since she let you know her true colors


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In my experiences of being desperately hurt and betrayed, lots of time is needed and eventually forgiveness as well. Forgiveness is a decision in the end, not a feeling. It doesn't mean you aren't deeply hurt, or that they 'deserve' forgiveness, its because it's sets you free from the negative emotions that are so damaging for you. 
Bitterness and anger will eventually eat you up.

Plus being the absolute best parent you can, focusing your efforts onto your children.
As someone else said, writing things down helps.
Plus only see her when you have to. Only have contact when you have to. 

There is life after betrayal and divorce.


----------



## 2nice2kind (Sep 13, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Are you positive this was only an emotional affair? They've never had the ability to be near each other?
> 
> I don't think you will ever get over the betrayal. It will always be there, it can't be undone. You can choose to move beyond it, but you don't seem to doing very well with that. Why are you staying married?


I can’t afford a divorce. And I know it was emotional as he was a prisoner, he will be released next year and I know she also visted him


----------



## 2nice2kind (Sep 13, 2021)

sokillme said:


> How much of this is misdirected anger at yourself for pursing a cheater for 3 years? She is like poison that taste good. So what if when it's in your mouth you like the taste if in the end it makes you sick? You need to get mad at yourself for giving her so much power over your life, just because she is beautiful.


I am angry at myself but I wanted to try and make our marriage work and hoped she would stop and never has


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

2nice2kind said:


> I can’t afford a divorce. And I know it was emotional as he was a prisoner, he will be released next year and I know she also visted him


It may not be your choice when Ray-Ray gets out of lockup. You need to start preparing and do what you can.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

2nice2kind said:


> I can’t afford a divorce. And I know it was emotional as he was a prisoner, he will be released next year and I know she also visted him


How in the world did your wife get involved with a convict? And the fact that she visited him, you have to know that she would have absolutely ****ed him if she had the opportunity. Assuming the prison is not too far you can rest assured she will be hooking up with him and I bet he has a lot of pent up sexual desire. 

How can you afford to stay with her? It may not be costing you money but you have no self respect if you stay with her.


----------



## 2nice2kind (Sep 13, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> How in the world did your wife get involved with a convict? And the fact that she visited him, you have to know that she would have absolutely ****ed him if she had the opportunity. Assuming the prison is not too far you can rest assured she will be hooking up with him and I bet he has a lot of pent up sexual desire.
> 
> How can you afford to stay with her? It may not be costing you money but you have no self respect if you stay with her.


She worked in a prison where she met him. She no longer does.
I’ve never said I will stay with her. Not once. I know this is over. I’m asking how can I stop feeling bitter


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

2nice2kind said:


> I’m approaching 40 now too and I’ll never meet anyone like she was at the start. I’ve accepted that.


First thing - drop the loser mentality.
Second - you are not too old to get into shape, or attract a beautiful woman.
Third - you can and will find someone who is better than her. You are limiting yourself, don't.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cutting off contact with her, except for kid related stuff will help. I think there is even an app for that, for all kid related communication.

Excercise, workout, improve yourself... you'll start feel better and more confident.

You need to start seeing her as damaged goods, even though there is a beautiful exterior, you know what lies underneath.

Disengage from your life with her and engage in your life without her.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I don’t think you’ll be able to stop feeling bitter as long as you remain married. I wasn’t able to anyway. Time is the only thing that helps and divorce starts the clock on healing.


----------



## blackclover3 (Apr 23, 2021)

Once you leave and meet that someone you would've wished you had done that move long long ago. you regret and anger will change towards yourself to why you didn't meet that person before your wife. 

you think about her and jealousy because you don't anything better. once you find that someone and even before and move to the calmness you will see the picture clear. 

I had worked in prison before and saw female guards falling for prisoners. they paint a beautiful picture in the their head how their life will be with the another person. when reality's hit she will come on her knees


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

2nice2kind said:


> She worked in a prison where she met him. She no longer does.
> I’ve never said I will stay with her. Not once. I know this is over. I’m asking how can I stop feeling bitter


Time and distance. That is the only thing that can help. The quicker you can put this chapter behind you the sooner you will start to feel better.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

2nice2kind said:


> I have thrown myself into work to get through the worst, I was at a very low point in my life a few years ago but I’ve got through that.
> 
> yes I was certainly punching
> 
> ...


Here's the thing -- you say you'll never meet someone like she was at the start. Well, SHE WASN'T THAT person. The cheater is who she is. She may be beautiful, but she is an awful person inside -- truly ugly.
I DO hope that you at least told the kids why you divorced (and your family/her family, etc.)


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

2nice2kind said:


> She worked in a prison where she met him. She no longer does.
> I’ve never said I will stay with her. Not once. I know this is over. I’m asking how can I stop feeling bitter


"Counseling" is always recommended in every single post like this. I'd take that money and buy a nice motorcycle with it.......You really 'need' someone to just tell you not to be bitter???

What you need to do is burn that bridge hot and fast. She will probably come crawling at some capacity but you already know the type of woman you are dealing with. Remind yourself of that. Go dark other than kid matters. She WILL pry. Do not let her. Tell her or your kids nothing because kids are walking tape recorders. Block any and everyone associated with her in SM or just delete them ALL. Give your ex no access to your personal life at all. You have to get this in your head, "YOU NO LONGER CARE"..... If my ex fell off a cliff, I would not even send a flower. That is not hate, that is complete non existence. 

Go slay some new friends. Some want to call them rebounders...women do it ALL the time....fair game. You are young enough that you can still chase at early 30s with ease and very likely to find a keeper in that range. 

Basically until you prove it to yourself that you still have game, you will be bitter. Now eating the fact that you won't have this 'perfect family' anymore....that takes way more time. Some like me never recover from it, but doesn't mean you can't! 

Do NOT, let me repeat do NOT start jabbing about your ex to your new 'friends'. Keep it short and to the point. Be prepared the their very first question, "so how long have you been separate?" I'd just tell em you "mentally checked out the second you found out"..... Your new friends don't want to hear about your drama. Put your game face on.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

One thing that might help is to consider something beyond how beautiful she is. You've made 2 comments to this effect, including one that you'll never meet someone like she was.

So is how hot someone is all that matters? If she's carrying on with a convict she's not that great of a person, so does that matter? Or is it just that she's hot that matters?

If you use surface criteria to pick a partner you can't really be upset if they turn out to be a ****ty person. So you might own the fact that you didn't think about anything else, and maybe you'll be well rid of a ****ty person.

Case in point: I know a guy on marriage #4. They just hit the 10 year mark and are happy.

So why do I bring this up? He'd told me that all 3 of his exes were "smoking hot"... like that's all that mattered. And now they're all exes. This wife, while attractive, really isn't "smoking hot" and he flat out told me that's not why he married her. While he does find her attractive, he married her because she's a lovely person with integrity, gainfully employed, and treats him well. Not surprisingly they've now been married longer then any of his other marriages.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> One thing that might help is to consider something beyond how beautiful she is. You've made 2 comments to this effect, including one that you'll never meet someone like she was.
> 
> So is how hot someone is all that matters? If she's carrying on with a convict she's not that great of a person, so does that matter? Or is it just that she's hot that matters?
> 
> ...


He is saying that because it is likely true he has not yet accepted that fact yet. I know that because I am near the same age and hit the exact same conclusion. It is very similar to the doctor coming in after a big accident and him telling you your legs will never work again! There are certainly miracles! But for the most part, you have to learn to cope that you got robbed of many/most of your prime years to find an equal replacement. I knew the second my last one ended that level of 'hot' would never be found again. But I have met far better human beings. 

I think I gave him solid man advice to go mingle.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm almost 40 too and if my very hot wife ever decides she wants to run off with a convict I'll wish her the best and send her on her way. Not that she's ever given me any reason to worry, but I've been passed over for a loser before and it gives you nightmares for a while but not the end of the world. That's the fun of not having your ego all dependent on what women think of you.

Develop a skill or talent that can feed your ego. It helps immensely.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

gaius said:


> Develop a skill or talent that can feed your ego. It helps immensely.


I have buried myself in work for 40 years. The women I have been associated with only want a pack mule, not a husband. Someone to carry them through life financially. I have done my duty, I have gone not only the extra mile, but about 9 extra miles.



2nice2kind said:


> how do we get over betrayal?


In my case, it was when I stopped calling the OM a POS and started calling my wife a POS who I couldn't care less about anymore. I went from half-truth to whole-truth.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

2nice2kind said:


> We were married 7 years and have 3 kids together.


BTDT, too. I went to see a lawyer. It was, by far, "cheaper to keep her". Plus, I didn't want my boys watching the **** carousel which would have followed. One of these POSs would have touched one of my boys, and they would have had to get the coroner for him (and her) and the state police for me.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

2nice2kind said:


> however what I’m asking is, how do we get over betrayal? I have this horrible jelous and bitterness that lives In me daily about all this and I want to just be free from it all. She’s a beautiful looking woman and every time I see her I get this inner jealously rage that I wasn’t enough for her and the bitterness kills me.
> How do u guys cope with this? Can you help me?


Welcome to the forum, sorry to hear of your problems, but we've all been there.
I've found the best way (for me) to move on is to start something with a new, younger and prettier woman. Don't look back, but this time make the effort to protect you assets and your feelings a little bit better.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

2nice2kind said:


> I’m approaching 40 now too and I’ll never meet anyone like she was at the start. I’ve accepted that.


I thought that, and almost immediately met a series of women that were all better than the cheater I originally loved ..... and I was 52 when I was betrayed and dumped.

PS. Women who start relationships with guys in prison are twisted in a way we can't even imagine. Had a pal whose wife started writing to murderers in prison, what a poop show that was.


----------



## 2nice2kind (Sep 13, 2021)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> I thought that, and almost immediately met a series of women that were all better than the cheater I originally loved ..... and I was 52 when I was betrayed and dumped.
> 
> PS. Women who start relationships with guys in prison are twisted in a way we can't even imagine. Had a pal whose wife started writing to murderers in prison, what a poop show that was.


yeah it’s a sorry state of affairs isn’t it! Very embarrassing which adds to the shame and pain of it all. Maybe the guy will change maybe he won’t but there’s not much I can do about that now. Like I’ve said I’m past her now but I have this bitterness that remains and I’m just reaching out for answers on that mainly.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

2nice2kind said:


> I have thrown myself into work to get through the worst, I was at a very low point in my life a few years ago but I’ve got through that.
> 
> yes I was certainly punching
> 
> ...


She is no longer who she was at the start......


----------



## NTA (Mar 28, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> How in the world did your wife get involved with a convict? And the fact that she visited him, you have to know that she would have absolutely ****ed him if she had the opportunity. Assuming the prison is not too far you can rest assured she will be hooking up with him and I bet he has a lot of pent up sexual desire.
> 
> How can you afford to stay with her? It may not be costing you money but you have no self respect if you stay with her.


And some prisons have "conjugal rooms."


----------



## NTA (Mar 28, 2021)

blackclover3 said:


> Once you leave and meet that someone you would've wished you had done that move long long ago. you regret and anger will change towards yourself to why you didn't meet that person before your wife.
> 
> you think about her and jealousy because you don't anything better. once you find that someone and even before and move to the calmness you will see the picture clear.
> 
> I had worked in prison before and saw female guards falling for prisoners. they paint a beautiful picture in the their head how their life will be with the another person. when reality's hit she will come on her knees


yeah, watch Escape from Danimore Prison. True story.


----------



## NTA (Mar 28, 2021)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> Welcome to the forum, sorry to hear of your problems, but we've all been there.
> *I've found the best way (for me) to move on is to start something with a new, younger and prettier woman. *Don't look back, but this time make the effort to protect you assets and your feelings a little bit better.


Younger women have more time to find a soulmate and have kids. They may not be suitable for you. Or, if she starts treating you treating you like "just a friend," don't assume that you can change her.

That "just a friend" remark is simply a warning that she is dating and shagging other men.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

NTA said:


> Younger women have more time to find a soulmate


There's no such thing ..... and I managed to start a new family at age 55, my son's 10 now.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

2nice2kind said:


> however what I’m asking is, how do we get over betrayal? I have this horrible jelous and bitterness that lives In me daily about all this and I want to just be free from it all.


I know some will disagree with me, so I will only tell it from my experience and POV.

The only way, for me, to have freed myself from it all was to get rid of the cheater. Had I stayed, I would be bitter to this day and always popping TUMS and looking over my shoulder.

I know that is probably not what you want to hear or want to do, but again, just telling it as it relates to me.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

2nice2kind said:


> She worked in a prison where she met him. She no longer does.
> I’ve never said I will stay with her. Not once. I know this is over. I’m asking how can I stop feeling bitter


You'll feel the way you do, until you don't. It takes time, and in that time...you should probably seek counseling for yourself, and pick up some type of exercise routine, if you don't have one already. It will help you so much. Eventually, you'll see that clinging to your wife, putting her on a pedestal, was because you didn't feel very good about yourself. But, you will...eventually. I would also seek legal advice because that will give you knowledge of the situation. I hope you find peace, soon.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

2nice2kind said:


> I can’t afford a divorce. And I know it was emotional as he was a prisoner, he will be released next year and I know she also visted him


What????

She’s cheating with prisoners and you think she’s out of your league and that you can’t get any better??

Dude I’m not sure you could do WORSE!! 

I agree with those recommending getting individual therapy to address your self esteem issues.

It may be expensive but I’m not sure you can afford not to.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

bobsmith said:


> He is saying that because it is likely true he has not yet accepted that fact yet.
> 
> But for the most part, you have to learn to cope that you got robbed of many/most of your prime years to find an equal replacement. I knew the second my last one ended that level of 'hot' would never be found again. But I have met far better human beings.


I am going to disagree with this.

A man’s ‘prime’ is frequently in his 40s and can even be in his 50s depending on how fit and vigorous he can be.

A man that keeps himself fit and healthy, is professionally/financially sound and has good social skills can have have a social and love life far better than he did in his 20s.

When I was in my mid 40s I was with a number of beautiful women in their early 20s on up that would not have given me the time of day of day when I was in my 20s. 

Assuming he’s not broke or obese, the OP may find himself in a much better position dating than he was in his younger years.

And if he is broke and/or obese, he can get a better job and lose weight.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

2nice2kind said:


> I’ve never said I will stay with her. Not once. I know this is over. I’m asking how can I stop feeling bitter


The reason you are holding on to the bitterness and jealousy and feelings of inferiority is because she is still in your life and you are still married to her. 

Every time you see her and hear her speak and catch a whiff of her scent, you are reminded of her and reminded of what you thought she was and thought your marriage would be,,,, but when you see her you are also reminded of what she has done and smacked in the face of what she really is.

It’s tearing the band aid off again and again and never allowing the wound to heal. 

Going through the separation and divorce process with be sad and expensive $. 

But once you are doing your own thing and living your life without her in it, the rage and the bitterness and anger will start to decrease with each passing day. 

Truth be known, people probably divorce more often so they can start to let go of the anger and hurt and resentment and disappointment rather than resolving all their bad feelings and reaching a state of “meh” and then divorcing.

Divorcing is probably more often the start of the healing process rather than being the end result of being over someone.


----------



## Trustless Marriage (Mar 1, 2021)

2nice2kind said:


> I can’t afford a divorce. And I know it was emotional as he was a prisoner, he will be released next year and I know she also visted him


Can't afford a divorce? I don't think you can afford NOT to get a divorce. Unless she can guarantee that it will never happen again and that she confesses her love for you and only you, you are going down a slippery slope. Stand up for yourself, show some self-respect and show her you will not stand for this behavior.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

2nice2kind said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> my wife started having an emotional affair so it led to arguments and eventually I moved out of the home. We were married 7 years and have 3 kids together. In that time she’s told me it had stopped but time after time after time I’ve found out it hasn’t. I’ve spent the last 3 years being a detective and embarrassing enough even been looking in bins for clues and things, it’s led to my mental health plummeting.
> 
> ...


Sorry, needed to read further to realize you are still married to a woman in love with a convict who will soon be released. She was successfully manipulated by a prisoner, something they are masters at doing. She may find out to her great regret that will end badly for her. Charles Manson had a lot of nutcase women corresponding with him the whole time he was in prison. If you can't divorce her can you at least go totally no contact with her? Can you move to another part of the country and not tell her where you went? Or move to a foreign country? You can start a new life for yourself, and once loose from the loser you are married to begin healing. You don't want to be tangled up in any way with a woman dating an ex-convict.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

2nice2kind said:


> She worked in a prison where she met him. She no longer does.
> I’ve never said I will stay with her. Not once. I know this is over. I’m asking how can I stop feeling bitter


How to stop being bitter. Follow the 180 rules. And distract yourself with things you like to do. It's going to take time to stop being so bitter. Maybe attending individual counseling will help too.


----------



## Meela (Sep 20, 2021)

2nice2kind said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> my wife started having an emotional affair so it led to arguments and eventually I moved out of the home. We were married 7 years and have 3 kids together. In that time she’s told me it had stopped but time after time after time I’ve found out it hasn’t. I’ve spent the last 3 years being a detective and embarrassing enough even been looking in bins for clues and things, it’s led to my mental health plummeting.
> 
> ...


You stated that you were not enough. Sometimes we are not enough for ourselves. We look for validation in others because we have been taught that’s how it works and it feels good to get that gold star. Don’t think it is you unless you are told it is you and you find it to be true. Sometimes it has nothing to do with the mate, relationship etc. Sometimes it’s what we see what we believe and what we think we want.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

2nice2kind said:


> I have thrown myself into work to get through the worst, I was at a very low point in my life a few years ago but I’ve got through that.
> 
> yes I was certainly punching
> 
> ...


You will meet someone again. You may, like me find a beautiful divorcee that was cheated on and is faithful and greatful for a faithful hubby.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

2nice2kind said:


> She worked in a prison where she met him. She no longer does.
> I’ve never said I will stay with her. Not once. I know this is over. I’m asking how can I stop feeling bitter


She worked there? It was physical. Friends wife screwed inmate in broom closet while she was a detention officer. Divorced him to be with the convict. 

Happens alot with female guards in male prison and vice versa. I work in largest state correction system in the country. I have worked with 3 women who started sexual relationships with convicts. One quit just before she started showing and the gig was up.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

gaius said:


> I'm almost 40 too and if my very hot wife ever decides she wants to run off with a convict I'll wish her the best and send her on her way. Not that she's ever given me any reason to worry, but I've been passed over for a loser before and it gives you nightmares for a while but not the end of the world. That's the fun of not having your ego all dependent on what women think of you.
> 
> Develop a skill or talent that can feed your ego. It helps immensely.


Exactly. Im 49 and know i can find a younger hotter girl if i was divorced. I had a hot young lady eyeing me while i got gas one day. This fine little thing walked out of station back to her car and she was seriously checking me out. Dont know if she had daddy issues or if she was getting off on tempting older men for her ego. It was so apparent it made me uncomfortable. Especially being she looked maybe 20. It is much harder to tell the ages of these kids now a days. They all look like kids to me.


----------

